# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Synthetix FAQ Chatbot, Synthetix Ltd, Cambridge, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Synthetix Ltd

synthetix.com/what-are-chatbots

synthetix.com/products/chat

----------

